# Overclocking Dell D610



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

:I know you've heard/read this plenty of times before but overclocking is dangerous especially for an old laptop like the D610. But I know that you don't care and are going to proceed anyway. (Just like me  ) :

Update: To my (limited) knowledge with *overclocking a Dell D610*... it seems like it's either *impossible* or *VERY hard* to do if you have a 7x0 Pentium M Processor. The motherboard is made by dell, not an outside manufacturer therefore it looks like it doesn't have a given PLL number to use while software overclocking. *The only (current) way to overclock a Dell D610 is by putting in a 735,745,755 processor in and then pinmodding it.
*


rangerone766 said:


> it can be done, but the most you will probably get is 2.4-2.66 with the pin mod.
> 
> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3226&article=pin+mod



*To conclude, no. A Dell D610 CANNOT be overclocked if it has a 730, 740, 750 Pentium M Processor.* On the other hand if you want to get a taste of overclocking something, and you have a Ati X300 Mobility graphics card. Google Ati Tray tools and overlcock your GPU. 


Okay, well what started off with me downloading a few 1080p videos. Has resulted to me attempting to overclock my... yes. I said it. Dell. After a nights research. I've tried using softfsb clockgen and setfsb to no avail. Mainly due to me not having a clue what my PLL is. I have two of the same laptop so parts and opening the laptops isn't really a problem. Ripping them apart is a hobby. I currently have my second D610 apart trying to hunt the PLL down lol. But yeah. It's a 1.86ghz Pentium M 750 Dothan single core processor, got 2.5gig ram. 1x512mb 1x2084mb. Already OC'd the ATI Radeon X300 video card so.. it's the CPU's time. 
Any tips on OC'ing this Dell beast?

I should also add, I've read that a few others have overclocked the same CPU.. but I'm not sure what laptop it has been in. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25716&highlight=laptop+overclocking That. Top 'current elite overclockers' Near exact hardware as my laptop but still can't overclock it.. still currently looking for the PLL haha, hard time finding it. I'm assuming it's on the backside of the motherboard so I'll have to rip the whole mobo out. Any input is still greatly appreciated.

Can't get to the back of the motherboard, all input/output plugs for things like ethernet, tv out etc are attached to the main frame of the laptop, so... hulk time. Ripping it off 

Will be keeping this thread up to date with any findings or success I deem.. worthy of putting here. To help anyone else with a good old D610 wanting to OC. Cheers.
Still hunting hopelessly for a solution to overclocking .. somebody save me!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 14, 2012)

why do you wanna overclock the oldie lappy anyways?


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> why do you wanna overclock the oldie lappy anyways?



I've got two of them and my brother took my good laptop off with him when he moved away. So.. I've got two pretty useless ancient laptops and a good 15gig of 1080p videos waiting to be played. Also, something to learn about for fun while I'm bored doing nothing useful. 

Also, who DOESN'T want an extra 500mhz of CPU POWAAHH

Reading my answer twice, I just realised I didn't answer your question at all. I'm wanting more CPU power to try and get 1080p videos running smoothly , currently sitting at 15fps without overclocked GPU. Around 20-22fps overclocked GPU depending on the video. 

1080p for me doesn't start going smoothly until about 24-25fps then it's nice from then on. VLC doesn't like to go over 25fps at any point by the looks of things. I've also tried many many many media players and codec packs etc.


----------



## caleb (May 14, 2012)

Single core FHD mkv needs at least 3Ghz single core. The video card is basically useless in that laptop so I'd give it up. 
You're more constructive working as janitor for a few days and buying a used D630 with C2D.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 14, 2012)

it can be done, but the most you will probably get is 2.4-2.66 with the pin mod.

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3226&article=pin+mod

i have a d610 and did this, got it running as a 2.4. it held up for a long time, but just couldn't play blue-ray rips quite smooth enough, so it was recently retired and sold.


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

caleb said:


> Single core FHD mkv needs at least 3Ghz single core. The video card is basically useless in that laptop so I'd give it up.
> You're more constructive working as janitor for a few days and buying a used D630 with C2D.



I guess I'm gonna have to clock it to 3ghz then aren't I?  My aims are clear and I'm not going to give up so easily. 

Slowly raising GPU mhz and I'm getting smoother and smoother playback but it still shits itself every now and again. Not sure how safe this is but I couldn't give two f__ks  

Standard mhz = 297, currently increasing at increments of 2mhz and testing. At 364mhz right now and it's running strong.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 14, 2012)

Driftmonkey said:


> Not sure how safe this is but I couldn't give two f__ks
> .



Enjoy


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Enjoy



Haha that made me giggle, not sure if that was sarcasm or you getting kicks from my ready to explode laptop  either way, I think I'm going to have to go the pin mod route, right?


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> it can be done, but the most you will probably get is 2.4-2.66 with the pin mod.
> 
> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3226&article=pin+mod
> 
> i have a d610 and did this, got it running as a 2.4. it held up for a long time, but just couldn't play blue-ray rips quite smooth enough, so it was recently retired and sold.



I'm hoping that blueray is higher quality than 1080p... but what processor did it have? a Intel 750? Cause in the steps it doesn't list anything about a 750, only 755.


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2012)

Laptop chips run hot enough as it is. I think you're due for a new laptop. It doesn't even need to be an amazingly fast laptop. I have a Dell Studio 1735 with a 2.1ghz Penryn Core 2 Duo, 3gb of ram, and a radeon hd 3650 and it plays 1080p like a champ, granted I bought the laptop 4 years ago for 1100 USD. I'm using it as we speak and I don't really play games on it. It does video, audio, and programming great, so it does 3 of the 4 things I need it to. (It does play Civ5 slowly and minecraft decently at 1080p.)


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

Sad to report that the pin mod, hasn't.. well.. isn't working right now..  testing with cpu-z and checking temperatures and.. nothing have come from it.. other than being cooler cause I just cleared out all of the heatsinks and lubed up the fan etc. Other than temperatures being lower... the cpu speed is apparently the same.. try again and give it one more shot or leave it at that?

Woa, before I opened it up I was running at a consistant 57 celcius for the CPU, now running at 39degrees.  I think thats a win in itself.


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Laptop chips run hot enough as it is. I think you're due for a new laptop. It doesn't even need to be an amazingly fast laptop. I have a Dell Studio 1735 with a 2.1ghz Penryn Core 2 Duo, 3gb of ram, and a radeon hd 3650 and it plays 1080p like a champ, granted I bought the laptop 4 years ago for 1100 USD. I'm using it as we speak and I don't really play games on it. It does video, audio, and programming great, so it does 3 of the 4 things I need it to. (It does play Civ5 slowly and minecraft decently at 1080p.)



I have no real need to get a new computer I'm only doing this as a... I'm not sure how to put it but. yeah. What I'm saying is I can continue life if I don't manage to overclock this and don't play 1080p video. It's more of a want than a need. On second thought. I may actually get a new laptop hahah


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL ouch. Apparently you can't pinmod 750 processors. Now I got a piece of wire stuck in my processor for nothing. Hahah, aw gawd. should've done a tad more research. Dayum.. so.. what now guys?  Any suggestions? I do want to see SOME kind of increase in mhz  maybe even 10mhz?


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2012)

Driftmonkey said:


> Sad to report that the pin mod, hasn't.. well.. isn't working right now..  testing with cpu-z and checking temperatures and.. nothing have come from it.. other than being cooler cause I just cleared out all of the heatsinks and lubed up the fan etc. Other than temperatures being lower... the cpu speed is apparently the same.. try again and give it one more shot or leave it at that?
> 
> Woa, before I opened it up I was running at a consistant 57 celcius for the CPU, now running at 39degrees.  I think thats a win in itself.





Driftmonkey said:


> I have no real need to get a new computer I'm only doing this as a... I'm not sure how to put it but. yeah. What I'm saying is I can continue life if I don't manage to overclock this and don't play 1080p video. It's more of a want than a need. On second thought. I may actually get a new laptop hahah





Driftmonkey said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL ouch. Apparently you can't pinmod 750 processors. Now I got a piece of wire stuck in my processor for nothing. Hahah, aw gawd. should've done a tad more research. Dayum.. so.. what now guys?  Any suggestions? I do want to see SOME kind of increase in mhz  maybe even 10mhz?



Laptops aren't really designed to be overclocked. Considering it's not really a good idea imho. Also there is a little invention called the "Edit" button. Don't post multiple times, it's against the rules.


----------



## rangerone766 (May 14, 2012)

I used a dothan core Pentium m 745. Prolog get one cheap on eBay.


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> I used a dothan core Pentium m 745. Prolog get one cheap on eBay.



Lol, I should have waited for your reply. All is fine now though, pieced it back together and it's running better than before. I also checked online for any xx5 processors to no avail.  I'm still gonna overclock this thing no matter what.


----------



## hoax32 (May 14, 2012)

Im surprised that the CPU cant handle HD....I played 1080p on a AMD Turion MK-36 single Core 2.00GHz.....try different playback software!
I can play 720p on a 1.8GHz P4


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

hoax32 said:


> Im surprised that the CPU cant handle HD....I played 1080p on a AMD Turion MK-36 single Core 2.00GHz.....try different playback software!
> I can play 720p on a 1.8GHz P4



The older Pentium M chips could not handle 720-1080P that well. My Core2Duo Mobile chip and X1400 still struggles alittle on 1080P.


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 14, 2012)

hoax32 said:


> Im surprised that the CPU cant handle HD....I played 1080p on a AMD Turion MK-36 single Core 2.00GHz.....try different playback software!
> I can play 720p on a 1.8GHz P4



Yeah 720p is perfect, runs awesome as but as for 1080p (what 15gig of my torrent is)... Any reccomendations on mediaplayers? I've tried a few but.. not sure what you're using, try me!  Doesn't run so well. Not wanting to let this 1 week long torrent go to waste  



brandonwh64 said:


> The older Pentium M chips could not handle 720-1080P that well. My Core2Duo Mobile chip and X1400 still struggles alittle on 1080P.



720p is goes very well, plays at something like 30+ fps, then 1080p comes along and ruins the party and plays at 15-23 fps.. with which 24fps is where it starts going smoothly.. doing my head in lol.

Also, turns out this motherboard is nameless.. to my knowledge atleast. It's a... 'Dell Inc' motherboard.. -__- maybe that's why I can't find a PLL on it....


----------



## rangerone766 (May 14, 2012)

Driftmonkey said:


> Also, turns out this motherboard is nameless.. to my knowledge atleast. It's a... 'Dell Inc' motherboard.. -__- maybe that's why I can't find a PLL on it....



i tried for a long time to find a software oc utility for my d610, and never did. i found one that worked on an older dell d800, but could only oc the fsb to about 109mhz, after that the audio would go crazy. there was no pci lock on them, so everything ran off the fsb's generator.

i saw a few pentium m 745's on ebay for like $15.


only works with the 400mhz fsb chips, any notebook with the Intel 915 chipset and running at 533Mhz (4 X 133MHz)
with pin mod
Dothan 725 2MB 400FSB  (pretty much any 725 will do 2.13)

1.6Ghz=2.13Ghz



Dothan 735 2MB 400FSB  (most of these should, unless severely degraded)

1.7Ghz=2.26Ghz



Dothan 745 2MB 400FSB  (this one worked for me, but not garanteed)

1.8Ghz=2.4Ghz



Dothan 755 2MB 400FSB  (i tried 2 different 755's, neither worked)

2.0Ghz=2.66Ghz


----------



## insane 360 (May 14, 2012)

i think it would be easier to just remux it to 720p then and forget about breaking two laptops, even if you don't care about them, 720p works


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 15, 2012)

I've found the right clocks on setfsb for my computer but when I touch it at all system freezes and I have to restart. Is this because it's simply the wrong PLL or because system doesn't want to be changing the fsb?


----------



## rangerone766 (May 15, 2012)

Driftmonkey said:


> I've found the right clocks on setfsb for my computer but when I touch it at all system freezes and I have to restart. Is this because it's simply the wrong PLL or because system doesn't want to be changing the fsb?



wrong pll, i highly doudt you will find a correct setfsb. tried clockgen or speedfan? i tried those unsuccessfully aswell, maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2012)

@Driftmonkey. Please do not double post in the forum. There is an edit button to amend to your previous post, please use that.

The rest of the forum guidelines are here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14

Thanks for your cooperation.

-erocker


----------



## Driftmonkey (May 15, 2012)

Well. I guess that concludes this short but sweet attempted overclocking journey. I'll update the first post for anyone that's googled 'Overclocking dell D610' as it comes up second? on the google search to let everyone know that it's, VERY difficult if not impossible to overclock a D610 with a 7x0 Series PM Processor. Thanks everyone for the kind words and help you've given me. I'll recommend the forum and site to anyone with computer needs ;D 

Cheers!

Edit : Make that first in google search :0


----------

